# [SOLVED]Building CM10.1 from source SGS3 US Cellular issues - no radio



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

First off, I have been running Ubuntu 12.04 x64 (OpenJDK) for a while now, and build regularly for Grouper and d2usc (US Cellular SGS3 variant). Grouper builds fine, flashes fine, runs great. The d2usc also builds fine, flashes fine, but I get zero radio; no bars of any color, Settings - Status reports Unknown Baseband version, same with IMEI and MEID, not even showing grey roaming bars.

This has been going on for about 1-2 weeks now. Zero build errors, the "brunch d2usc" command works great, creates a flashable zip, and the zip flashes. I have to then wipe everything in TWRP, and restore a backup (I do NOT have to do adb nv restore or anything, radio works just fine when restoring backup for Black Bean 7).

Here's what I've tried:

1. Delete entire repo, create new folder and resync. After resync, build. Flash build (again, zero errors), same result.
2. Delete entire repo again, create new folder and resync. After resync, run ./get-prebuilts AND ./extract-files.sh while running official d2usc CM10.1 nightly. Rebuild (zero errors), same result.

At this point I'm at a loss, Grouper (N7) flashes and works great (obviously wifi only version). The d2usc version works great minus the fact that I get no radio, not even roaming. I've tried the CDMA subscription thing, rebooting, and no dice still.

I need some expert advise. Anyone that could provide some clues, suggestions, insight, would be greatly appreciated. It is much easier for me (saves time, etc) to do my personal theming THEN building, so I'm not doing things twice (using apktool to decompile/compile).

Thank you for your time!

-Ryan


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I may have gotten to the bottom of this with invisiblek/termleech's help: Building from CM10.1's repo if you don't have the d2usc stuff, it'll sync what it needs straight from CM. That was fine and all. After talking with those two guys, there's another repo called TheMuppets where all the device vendor blobs are kept (which I had totally forgotten about). I had to add this to my Local_Manifest.xml to pull down those updated blobs from this repo.

I am sync'd up, and kicked off my build. That's gotta be it. I'll know in about 45 min to 1 hour.


----------

